# Prop selection on Ankona shadowcast 18



## Papa (Oct 20, 2021)

Feltonard said:


> I have a Shadowcast 18 with a Suzuki 30 and an atlas micro jacker. Currently have a 4 blade 10x9p cupped power tech prop but I was curious what others were running on here as well.


Try powertech, give them a call they usually all ready know which prop best suits most boat configurations.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Papa said:


> Try powertech, give them a call they usually all ready know which prop best suits most boat configurations.


Papa likes to copy and paste.


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Papa likes to copy and paste.


Leveling up post count


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Feltonard said:


> I have a Shadowcast 18 with a Suzuki 30 and an atlas micro jacker. Currently have a 4 blade 10x9p cupped power tech prop but I was curious what others were running on here as well.


Let me know if you want to move on from your current prop.


----------



## taylorisland (Jan 9, 2014)

Foreman has a tuned prop he uses. Buddy got one and it woke up his shadow cast.


----------



## brotatochip33 (Feb 18, 2017)

How are you guys getting a hold of foreman. I hear such good things about his props but have yet to be able to contact him. I have a east cape glide. Similar to the ankona. And I’ve heard the power tech scb3 is a good option but I really don’t want to be spending a bunch of money to try things out.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

brotatochip33 said:


> How are you guys getting a hold of foreman. I hear such good things about his props but have yet to be able to contact him. I have a east cape glide. Similar to the ankona. And I’ve heard the power tech scb3 is a good option but I really don’t want to be spending a bunch of money to try things out.


Call him during the day. He is almost 70 years old and still banging props out. I just spoke to him Friday for about 45 minutes.


----------

